# Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter Pre-Order



## Sonnie

As some of you are aware, the Radio Shack SPL Meter has been somewhat suspect for our measurement needs and for use with REW (Room EQ Wizard), therefore we've been looking for a better SPL/mic solution.

One solution is to purchase the Behringer ECM8000 mic and a phantom powered mic amp, total cost about $100. This does not eliminate the need for an SPL meter, another $45 minimum for the Radio Shack meter. To get a respectable setup you will be looking at about $145.

I have tested the Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter against my calibrated ECM8000 as well as Ilkka has tested his CM-150 against his calibrated mic. Both are very close to not needing any correction files. From what we have been able to find out, this seems to be the standard for the Galaxy meters. The CM-140 needs about the same correction as a new ECM8000 will need, but it does not need a mic amp, therefore you end up saving about $50 and you have a much better SPL meter and measurement mic than the RS meter.

*CM-140 Features:
*
* MAX/MIN Function
* Level Range Display
* AC Signal Output
* Resolution 0.1 dB
* IEC 651 Type II, ANSI S1.4 TypeII
* 9V battery included
* Windscreen included
* Microphone: Electret condenser microphone
* Auxiliary Outputs: AC Signal Output
* Dynamic Range: 50 dB
* Frequency Range: 31.5Hz to 8KHz
* Dimension: 9.1" x 2.1" x 1.3"
* Weight: Approx. 0.54lbs.


Here is my CM-140 traced against my calibrated ECM8000:










These typically sell for $99 + shipping. Retail is $149. I will take orders at a significant discount off retail including shipping within the U.S. via U.S. mail. I will consider shipping outside of the U.S. if you are willing to pay the difference... see below (bottom of post) for more info on international shipping. There are additional "across the border" PayPal fees on top of the normal fees. I'm not charging for the normal fee, but I will have to for additional fees.

The CM-140 units will be shipped in a very durable, puncture proof, waterproof, 5/16" bubble cushioned mailer with the battery installed. The CM-150 has its own case and I am not sure how I will ship it yet. 

I will check each meter against my ECM8000 prior to shipping them out, unless you specifically ask me not to do so. We should end up with a very consistent calibration file for these units. The supplier has stated they should be identical. The calibration file will only be for the lower end response from 10Hz to about 100Hz where C-Weighting will then take over. The calibration is in no way exact or guaranteed accurate... this is for hobby use only and should not be used professionally.

I will take orders for about 10 days. I do not want to carry this out too long because I'm sure most of you ordering are going to want your CM-140 asap. Plus I will need time to get them in and test them. These will carry the full warranty through Galaxy.

If you are interested in a CM-150, I can get those at a significant discount as well.

*CM-150 Features:*

* Back light
* RS-232 Interface
* Graph indication
* MAX/MIN function
* Auto Ranging (30 ~ 130dB)
* Level range display
* AC/DC signal output
* Resolution 0.1dB
* Auto Power Off
* IEC 651 Type II, ANSI S1.4 Type II
* Includes carrying case, calibration screwdriver, operation manual, 9-volt battery and windscreen

I will only accept PayPal on these. If you are interested, send me a PM and I will give you my PayPal address and how much to send. If you desire the unit to be shipped to other than your PayPal address on file, you will need to notify me in your PayPal payment. I cannot keep up with PM's and emails for these orders.


If you want more detailed info on these meters and other accessories see the following link:

http://www.galaxyaudio.com/galaxy/ProductsCM.html


I'm updating this post with the international shipping info so that all the info is together:

*Attention all members requesting postage quotes outside of the U.S.*

Our local post office is highly understaffed and it is going to be a burden for them to calculate postage for the vast number of foreign addresses I have... if I only had one or two it would not be a problem. I went to the post office and they asked me to please use www.usps.com for estimates and to print labels. Due to time limitations, I will need your help with this. Trying to figure out what goes where with all the cities, provinces, territories, states, countries, etc., etc.... I am not a geographical type person and don't understand half of the addresses.

For the U.S. addresses I can type in the label, pay for it online, print it out and the postman will pick it up, or I can drop them off at the post office... pretty simple. Not so simple for foreign shipments, which in most cases require several extra forms.

If you are interested in international shipping, you will need to go to:

https://sss-web.usps.com/cns/landing.do 

Ultimately what I need is for you to download the mailing label to PDF format and email it to me.

I will copy this info into my www.usps.com account, purchase the postage and print the label. It prepares everything I need and is rather painless. In this case I have to do no more than the U.S. mailings.

Quote me the "Paid Online" price for shipping when you email me the PDF file. I will only ship using the most expensive method, which is generally _*Global Express Mail*_ and it includes $100 insurance. Considering everything that is involved, I don't think the shipping is that unreasonable and this appears to be the easiest and safest method.


The shipping "from" or "origin" info you will need is as follows:

My Name: Sonnie Parker
Business: First Troy AV
Street Address: 413-A South Brundidge Street
City: Troy
State: Alabama 
Zip Code: 36081
Phone: 3345551212 (See note**)

**Note: You can use the phone number of 334-555-1212 for temporary and I will fill in the correct phone number when I print the label.

The CM-140 will be shipped in a padded 8.5" x 11" envelope and will weigh 10 ounces. At this time I do not have the total size and weight of the CM-150. I should have this Monday.

Unfortunately, this is the only way for me to work this for foreign shipments, unless someone can come up with a simpler method.

There is also additional "across the border" PayPal fees on top of the normal fees. I'm not charging for the normal fee, but I will have to for additional fees. To make this as simple as possible and standardized, I will add $3.00 rather than wait until I get the PayPal, see how much the extra fee is, email you back, have you PayPal me again and incur another fee... it is a percentage + a flat per payment fee. It's just much easier and simpler to do a flat $3.



---


----------



## ThirdChord

I would be interested in this offer. Give me the details and I will be on board.
[email protected]


----------



## CoZZm0

Could you give an approximate postage costs to Sydney Australia?


----------



## Sonnie

PM me your full address CoZZmO and I'll check with the post office tomorrow and see if I can find out.


----------



## Guest

i want one... [email protected]


----------



## Jusbegood

You can add me to the pre-order list: [email protected]


----------



## Sonnie

Please be sure to PM me if you want to order.


----------



## Guest

I'm in for the meter!!!


----------



## Carenne

Hi Sonnie
Thanks for initiative
How much is the fare for shipping to France ?
Carenne :wave: 
if you prefer direct answer : [email protected]


----------



## Chrisbee

Sonnie

Just for clarity: 

Which colour trace is the Galaxy SPL meter?

How exactly did you obtain the comparison response graphs you posted above? They look awful when they ought to be straight lines! 

Hopefully you will quickly discover (and report) any variations between different samples of the Galaxy.

Lack of variation is vital or we'll be back to comparing lengths of string.

Can you find a way to confirm the Galaxy's ultralow frequency response using REW for those of us interested in this area? It seems a shame to be able to show a 2Hz REW graph without having something we can trust. With a known response from the Galaxy using REW we can start comparing apples with IBs. :T


----------



## Guest

Hi Sonnie,
I could use a deal like this!

Thanks,

Geo.


----------



## Sonnie

Carenne, please PM me your full address and I'll check on the postage for you.

Chris, I can't remember which is which on the trace. I believe we will be seeing a very consistent correction file for the 140. While the response is not perfect, it works, and I will be trying to get a flatter response when doing these comparisons.

This is by no means a professional calibration... I am a hillbilly, you should know better. I can only do the best I can do. :huh:

I don't have a mic calibrated lower than 10Hz, nor do I have a sub at this time that will perform that low.


----------



## Guest

Sign me up!!

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

I'm in like Flynn. That is, provided I can simply plug this into my laptop (or use it on its own) and play. PM'd.


----------



## brucek

> That is, provided I can simply plug this into my laptop


With an external USB soundcard of course. Microphone inputs to laptops don't qualify and aren't suitable........

brucek


----------



## Guest

Please put me on the list blackhole(AT)cinci.rr.com.

Thanks...

Brian Engel


----------



## Guest

Add me to the list.

- Brian
schmidtbb(at)yahoo.com


----------



## eugovector

I think he must have measured his room response using each. That's not the response of the mic itself, but the room? So, Sonnie is showing that, compared to his Behringer mic which has been calibrated to be near flat, the Galaxy holds it's own down to 27hz.

Am I right Sonnie?



Chrisbee said:


> Sonnie
> 
> Just for clarity:
> 
> How exactly did you obtain the comparison response graphs you posted above? They look awful when they ought to be straight lines!
> 
> :T


----------



## Ilkka

Chrisbee said:


> Which colour trace is the Galaxy SPL meter?


Green = Galaxy CM-140
Red = ECM8000



> Can you find a way to confirm the Galaxy's ultralow frequency response using REW for those of us interested in this area? It seems a shame to be able to show a 2Hz REW graph without having something we can trust. With a known response from the Galaxy using REW we can start comparing apples with IBs. :T


I posted my own measurements here. I have the CM-150 which is probably a little bit more accurate, but we should still be able to make a pretty good estimate down to 2 Hz. Or you can always buy the more expensive CM-150 and have no need to use any correction at all (accurate at least down to 6-7 Hz).


----------



## Gizmo

Sign me in, Its only in holland. if you can give a calculation i would be happy


----------



## will95

Sonnie,

I already put my order in for the CMT-140 to you via PM. I am open to the order being changed to CMT-150 if there is a significant benefit and if you are able negotiate an exceptional price, preferably at or below $125 for a quantity group purchase. Is that possible?


----------



## Ilkka

will95 said:


> Sonnie,
> 
> I already put my order in for the CMT-140 to you via PM. I am open to the order being changed to CMT-150 if there is a significant benefit and if you are able negotiate an exceptional price, preferably at or below $125 for a quantity group purchase. Is that possible?


The CM-150 is much more expensive, around $225.

http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-CM150/dp/B000GQY2S4


----------



## will95

Yes, I understand the CMT-150 is significantly more expensive. The Amazon price pretty much reflects its unit quantity of 1 street price. But, I am assuming that Sonnie or some other member of the forum might be able to get a significant discount through a quantity group purchase (>10) if someone has the right wholesale source connections.


----------



## Miron

Sonnie,
count me in (even though I have no problems with my both RS SPL meters :R ) 

Please PM me payment details and I will do so. I am located in Vienna, Austria but I will give You US address for shipment (our USA office in San Diego)

Cheers
Miron

(edit ... this way we have first 10  )


----------



## Sonnie

Okay... I can get the CM-150 as well ... see the details in the first post.

I have been setup as a Galaxy dealer. The savings on the CM-140 is not all that great, but the savings on the CM-150 is significant if you are interested. I cannot post the price due to MAP (Minimum Advertised Pricing) and I have realized that I cannot post that price on the CM-140 either, so PM me for the price. It will not change from what I had posted earlier.


----------



## Sonnie

If anyone who has already paid me would rather have the CM-150, please PM me and let me know. I will refund your CM-140 PayPal and you can re-send me the full amount for the CM-150. It will be easier for me to keep up with this way.

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

Gizmo said:


> Sign me in, Its only in holland. if you can give a calculation i would be happy


PM me your full name and address and I'll check on the postage.


----------



## Sonnie

apolo said:


> I'm in for the meter!!!


Send me a PM.


----------



## Guest

I am very intereseted also. Only i ive in the netherlands, thats in europe  Can you PM or E-Mail me the total rice of the CM150 with shipping?

Thank you,

Xander


----------



## Ilkka

*Notice to Europeans!*

You can also buy the Galaxy CM-150 from Europe, Conrad Electronics to be more exact. It's labeled as Voltcraft 322, but it's the same meter. I self bought it from there.

http://www1.int.conrad.com/scripts/wgate/zcop_in/~flN0YXRlPTQyNzAzMjk1Mg==?~event=home&~target=_top

Just search for "sound meter 322".

The price is 255.44 EUR + shipping.


----------



## Chrisbee

That's £175+ shipping Ilkka. Ouch! :raped:

Edit: Conrad are asking £195! :raped:


----------



## Ilkka

*Check out this post!*

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/2591-voltcraft-spl-meter-4.html#post27977

That meter seems to be the best deal so far. All the important specs are pretty much identical with the CM-150 (external dimensions are different, no back light, AA batteries instead of 9V, no RS232 interface), and it can be had for $99 only.

Highly recommended!

Though it would be still nice to check a few of them to ensure that the frequency responses are as accurate and consistent as with my CM-150.

Direct link: http://www.reliabilitydirect.com/soundlevelmeters/RDI-AR824.htm


----------



## Ilkka

Chrisbee said:


> That's £175+ shipping Ilkka. Ouch! :raped:
> 
> Edit: Conrad are asking £195! :raped:


I know!

Doesn't it suck to live in Europe...or not.


----------



## Ilkka

Sonnie said:


> If you are interested in a CM-150 (these are flat and do not need testing), I can get those at a significant discount as well.


I would still test a few of these too. We have now only tested one meter, mine, and though it was pretty accurate, we can't be sure if all are alike.


----------



## Chrisbee

Ilkka said:


> I would still test a few of these too. We have now only tested one meter, mine, and though it was pretty accurate, we can't be sure if all are alike.


Isn't this the precise point where we started with your rubbishing the RS meter? 

I think I'll come back in a week or two and see if you've all made a decision on which meter to buy. :mooooh:


----------



## Ilkka

Chrisbee said:


> Isn't this the precise point where we started with your rubbishing the RS meter?
> 
> I think I'll come back in a week or two and see if you've all made a decision on which meter to buy. :mooooh:


It is. But if you want accurate results, one must check them. Even $2000 lab mics are always calibrated against a known source.


----------



## simon10

I too am interested in this deal. I live in Australia Melbourne and will PM my details to you shortly.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Miron

Ilkka said:


> I would still test a few of these too. We have now only tested one meter, mine, and though it was pretty d*mn accurate, we can't be sure if all are alike.


"paiva" Ilkka
It doesn't suck so much if you can get somewhere where you get over 20 °C 12 months in a year (What am I doing in Vienna then ? :coocoo: )
I spent several months as a student in Helsinki/Espoo and I admit I ran away after first -15°C struck
Regards
Miron


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Check out this post!*



Ilkka said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/2591-voltcraft-spl-meter-4.html#post27977
> 
> That meter seems to be the best deal so far. All the important specs are pretty much identical with the CM-150 (external dimensions are different, no back light, AA batteries instead of 9V, no RS232 interface), and it can be had for $99 only.
> 
> Highly recommended!
> 
> Though it would be still nice to check a few of them to ensure that the frequency responses are as accurate and consistent as with my CM-150.
> 
> Direct link: http://www.reliabilitydirect.com/soundlevelmeters/RDI-AR824.htm


As noted in that other thread... I have spoken with Chris at Reliability Direct and it appears their AR824 is going to be more in line with the CM-140. Anyone wanting to purchase from there is more than welcome to... but it will not be compared to my ECM8000 for results.



> I would still test a few of these too. We have now only tested one meter, mine, and though it was pretty accurate, we can't be sure if all are alike.


I had planned on it anyway.... just to make sure.


----------



## dweeke

how accurate are the galaxy 140 and 150 meters above 200hz?


----------



## Sonnie

We are not really sure. I am going to try to test them both though, however, testing above 200Hz is not so easy for me.


----------



## Sonnie

I just spoke with my Galaxy rep and they are sending me a CM-150 to test. Although Ilkka has tested his and it reads flat, to be safe, I would rather test another. I would be very disappointed (and I'm sure some others would be as well) if we paid more money and it still needed correction just like the CM-140.

This unit should be in my hands by Monday, so I will continue to take orders up until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Ilkka

dweeke said:


> how accurate are the galaxy 140 and 150 meters above 200hz?


Here's my CM-150 compared to a calibrated mic.


----------



## Sonnie

I'd say that's pretty good for an SPL meter... :T

I doubt our ears would ever notice a difference between those two responses.

What smoothing are you using on that response Ilkka?


----------



## Ilkka

Sonnie said:


> I'd say that's pretty good for an SPL meter... :T
> 
> I doubt our ears would ever notice a difference between those two responses.
> 
> What smoothing are you using on that response Ilkka?


No smoothing at all. A full 1/24 octave resolution.


----------



## ThirdChord

Let me have the cm-150 instead and let me know what the new cost is.


----------



## srckkmack

I'm new at this so I have a question (OK, actually about 1000  ). I understand the CM-140 and the CM-150 are more accurate than the RS SPL meters. Do I understand correctly that an advantage is that smaller correction factors are needed for CM-140 or no correction factors for CM-150? Is this the only advantage? Will the end results with REW be the same regardless of which meter is used as long as the proper correction factors are applied? OR will one get better results with REW using one of the Galaxy meters instead of the RS meters? Are the RS SPL meters inaccurate but consistent? Do the RS meters provide useful measurements to the lower frequencies?

Thanks
-Steve


----------



## Sonnie

Yes, we believe the CM-140 and CM-150 will be more accurate than the RS meter. We believe the CM-150 will not need an correction below 200Hz, but from the above chart you can see that it might need a little above 5KHz. 

The features differences are listed in the first post. I'm not sure the features of the CM-150 are all that important for what we are doing, but some might find them useful. 

To quote from the original first post:


> As some of you are aware, the Radio Shack SPL Meter has been somewhat suspect for our measurement needs and for use with REW (Room EQ Wizard), therefore we've been looking for a better SPL/mic solution.


That pretty much sums it up.

You can buy an RS Meter and use it, but as we have determined here in the BFD | REW Forum, it appears to be only a little better than a **** shoot as to what correction values you need. The advantage of buying the CM-140 is that they are all going to be compared with my calibrated ECM800 and a calibration file provided for the low frequency range... you will know what you will be getting.


----------



## jackfish

Please place me on the preorder list. Thank You.


----------



## Sonnie

*Attention all members requesting postage quotes outside of the U.S.*

EDIT: See the first post for shipping instructions.


----------



## 3ll3d00d

Hi 

FWIW I just tried using the usps site to see how much postage would be to London. I thought I should post as it doesn't seem a non US purchaser has the info required to calculate postage costs & generate a label. Over and above what Sonnie supplied the site asks for

Zip Code: I looked this up and usps told me it was 36081-3377
Phone Number: I just put in the example number
Postage Service: i.e. how quick and how does it get here? I have no idea what to choose here, the options range from $10 to $25 (inc $100 insurance) however the $9.50 option requires use of specific USPS supplies while the $10.50 requires



the somewhat impenetrable USPS site which is only rivalled by the truly incompetent Royal Mail for obtuseness said:


> It is required that you use a USPS® Global Priority Mail mailing sticker if you ship without USPS packaging. Global Priority Mail mailing stickers can be ordered free online at www.usps.com/internationalsupplies or picked up from your local Post Office.


Sonnie - any comments on this? i.e. which service causes you minimum hassle hence should be chosen?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Sonnie

I added the zip code... I forgot you needed that, but all you need is 36081.

I am going to require that all international orders use the Global Express Mail that includes $100 insurance. It is the most expensive, but it is also the safest. The shipping is not that expensive considering all that is involved.


----------



## Sonnie

We have had one successful international shipping labeled completed.

When you prepare the label, choose to download the PDF file and email to me... it has everything I need.


----------



## oris98

Hi all,
I may be jumping to fast after reading the BDF configuration guide from this forum.
I have just purchased the suggested mic phantom
powered preamp mixer UB802, the Behringer 1124pro
feedback distroyer and an external SB live 24 sound card. I just haven't purchase the ECM8000
mic yet. My plan was to go with the hardware suggested in the guide 
for subwoofer 2 channels tunning purposes (which is going to buy the ECM8000 mic). My question is do I still need a SPL like CM-140 even if I have purchased the ECM8000 for my purpose ? Someone said I still need a SPL for setting up the REW. Is that true and why ? If I know Sonnie is going to do the group buy thing, I am not going to buy the EB802 mixer. 

Can some one confirm that if I have the CM-140 is all I need to do 2 channel subwoofer EQ tuning ?
Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Sonnie

I believe the original post will answer your questions. If you have not purchased the mic amp, you can save a little bit with the CM-140. 

Yes, you need an SPL meter either way to set levels.


----------



## Chrisbee

Smartsound in the UK are listing all of the Galaxy SPL meters. (at a price)

The Galaxy 140 = £130 = $254!!! :raped: 

http://www.smartsounddirect.com/content/searchresults.asp?ID1=15&ID2=48 

Can anyone find a cheaper European clone of the 140 to save Sonnie some effort?


----------



## matrixmario

I PM'ed you for a CM-140 but would prefer the 150

Unfortunately my attempt at the USPS site ended in failure after 20 mins :hissyfit: , the site can't allow any state (UK read "County") other than the USA in the credit card details and this declines the card.
I worked my way to the customer service email form and it has the same problem, plus the phone number and zip code lengths are USA only ( I just entered 0000000000000000  and I managed to email my problems to them - 1-2 days I'll get a response!

Any suggestions appreciated, am willing to pay all inclusive by Paypal or is it better to try the site in Holland?


----------



## Sonnie

Chrisbee said:


> Smartsound in the UK are listing all of the Galaxy SPL meters. (at a price)
> 
> The Galaxy 140 = £130 = $254!!! :raped:
> 
> http://www.smartsounddirect.com/content/searchresults.asp?ID1=15&ID2=48
> 
> Can anyone find a cheaper European clone of the 140 to save Sonnie some effort?


Actually it's not really a problem if all of the internationals will go online and download mailing label to PDF format and email it to me.

I will copy this info into my www.usps.com account, purchase the postage and print the label. It prepares everything I need and is rather painless. In this case I have to do no more than the U.S. mailings.

Use the "Paid Online" price for shipping and I would advise to ship using the most expensive method, which is generally Global Express Mail and it includes $100 insurance. Considering everything that is involved, I don't think the shipping is that unreasonable.





matrixmario said:


> I PM'ed you for a CM-140 but would prefer the 150
> 
> Unfortunately my attempt at the USPS site ended in failure after 20 mins :hissyfit: , the site can't allow any state (UK read "County") other than the USA in the credit card details and this declines the card.
> I worked my way to the customer service email form and it has the same problem, plus the phone number and zip code lengths are USA only ( I just entered 0000000000000000  and I managed to email my problems to them - 1-2 days I'll get a response!
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated, am willing to pay all inclusive by Paypal or is it better to try the site in Holland?


You do not pay for the postage... I will do that. You only have to go through the steps of creating a label and then download it and email it to me.

Let me try it for you again.... I think I have now figured it out... raying:


----------



## lienly

Sonnie.
tks for info.
I currently use this Tenmars DS-102 SPL :clap: b/c RS doesn't sell its in TW.:nono: http://www.tenmars.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Category=17243&Part=DS-102








so do I need to get CM140?
sold previous TES 1350 since it's not so easy to use as Tenmars 102.:whistling: 

also calculate postage to TW
Global Priority Mail - Flat-rate Envelope (Small) 4 - 6 Days $5.25 
http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10418&MailType=envelope&Pounds=0&Ounces=10
it's the cheapest.

BTW, where is CM140 made? my 102 is MIT:T


----------



## Sonnie

I've updated all he shipping info in the first post. You will have to use Global Express Mail.

I have not tested that SPL meter, never heard of it. If you do no have some way or someone to test it against a calibrated mic, I would not use it. You have no idea how accurate it is. If you can spare for the CM-140, I would recommend it, but shipping will cost you a bit more from me.


----------



## oris98

Hi all, can someone clarify the connectivity option between the CM-140 and CM-150 ? How can CM-140 be connected with my SB USB live external sound card ? My understanding is it require the data collected by the SPL be able to feed into REW via a sound card and stream into REW according to the BFD tuning guide ? CM-140 does not have an RS232 interface, can it be connected by other means ? If I want to do sub EQ tuning, does it means I have to go for CM-150 ? Thanks again...


----------



## brucek

> CM-140 does not have an RS232 interface


The Galaxy meters use a line-out jack, just like the Radio Shack meters.............. a simply coax cable connects it to the line-in of your soundcard (on one channel)...........


----------



## oris98

Ok thats good ! Count me in on the CM-140 then ! I guess the UB802 mixer will be no use for me anymore then since I don't need the ECM8000 ? Thanks.


----------



## Ilkka

brucek said:


> The Galaxy meters use a line-out jack, just like the Radio Shack meters.............. a simply coax cable connects it to the line-in of your soundcard (on one channel)...........


Galaxys have a standard 3.5mm / 1/8" output jack.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I use a mini to RCA for my CM-140 to my USB sound card.


----------



## Guest

Matt,
I'm interested in a CM-150 and the CM-SE321. How much are they?


----------



## Guest

I'm new to this so forgive me if this is a dumb question. I already have a RS SPL meter. The Behringer mike seems to be the standard against which the Galaxy meter is being compared. Would I not be better off buying the the Behringer ECM8000 mic and a phantom powered mic amp than the CM-140. It seems like it is about the same cost. Is there some other additional expense I am unaware of, like a calibration for the mike or something?

Glenn


----------



## Sonnie

The first post should answer your question.

ECM8000 + Mic Preamp + SPL Meter = ~$145
CM-140 is considerably less.

Both need calibration files.


----------



## Guest

However, I already have the RS meter. So if I understand things correctly the comparison that I am looking at is:

ECM8000 + Mic Preamp = about $100
CM-140 is almost the same price.

I am presuming that I only need the RS meter for setting speaker levels with test tones and that it is good enough for that.

Is the CM-140 easier to use as a mic than the Behringer that one would prefer it over the ECM8000? 

Is the calibration for the Behringer an additional expense whereas the CM-140 will come with a calibration that you provide based on the group as a whole measuring consitently enough that a single calibration will work well enough for all the CM-140s?




Sonnie said:


> The first post should answer your question.
> 
> ECM8000 + Mic Preamp + SPL Meter = ~$145
> CM-140 is considerably less.
> 
> Both need calibration files.


----------



## brucek

> I am presuming that I only need the RS meter for setting speaker levels with test tones and that it is good enough for that.


You require the SPL meter for setting the 75dB level when using REW. This simply involves placing the RS meter near the ECM8000 microphone during the setup to get a 75dB level and then you put it away. The ECM is used for the actual sweep measurement.



> Is the calibration for the Behringer an additional expense


Well, it would be if you sent it away to be calibrated, but most people simply use the calibration file for the ECM8000 posted on the site here. The ECM mics are very close between units, so the standard calibration file on the site is considered quite accurate. This is evidenced by comparing various ECM8000 calibration files from different places and finding that they are all quite close.

brucek


----------



## Carenne

Hi Sonnie

Please count me in for a CM-140.
I will come back home on wednesday and will PM you the US Post PDF file before the end of this week.

Cheers :T 
Carenne alias Jean


----------



## Guest

Sonnie,
If I recall correctly, you are receiving a CM-150 today and are going to test it against your calibrated mike. That info along with the Ilkka's graph is probably going to be enough to get me to make my decision. Are you going to test the CM-150s when they come in (at least a handful) to make sure they are as accurate as we think...or just shoot them out the door?
How many orders do you have so far? Your family/housemates are going to hate you doing all those sweeps...you deserve a cookie. Thanks for your hard work.

Scott


----------



## brucek

> Your family/housemates are going to hate you doing all those sweeps


I predict that a few REW sweeps will pale to what's going to happen when he brings THE BEHEMOTH home and cracks the garage floor.......

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

... cracks the garage floor ... :raped: 

Would that be from the weight or from the response... maybe both... :scratch:



> Are you going to test the CM-150s when they come in (at least a handful) to make sure they are as accurate as we think...or just shoot them out the door?
> How many orders do you have so far?


Actually I only have a handful (3-4) orders for the CM-150's thus far. I can check them before I send them out, but if the evaluation unit I get today needs no correction and matches up with Ilkka's unit, then member's are gonna have to order based on that info. If the next CM-150's come in and I test them and they need correction, then there's not a lot I can do about it, other than provide correction values. 

IOW's... there is a certain amount of risk involved with purchasing the CM-150. There's just no way anyone can guarantee anything... :huh:


----------



## Guest

Wow Sonnie...that's a big sub. I'm gonna go back and read that thread.
I know you can't guarantee that all CM-150s are spot-on (below 5k), but knowing that the two that we've seen are good is enough for me to take a gamble...and then comparing the ones we actually receive against a calibrated mic will at least let me know whether I need a cal file or not.
Scott


----------



## Sonnie

The CM-150 has arrived. It is quite different from the CM-140. The mic end is solid metal and the unit is heavier. Of course all that may not mean a thing.


----------



## Sonnie

International shipments only... please PM or email me a phone number to go with your shipping address. The shipping label is asking for a phone number. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

Sonnie said:


> Anyone that has already sent me PayPal, please PM or email me a phone number to go with your shipping address. The shipping label is asking for a phone number. Thanks!


That is meant to say, "Anyone that is outside the U.S." Shipping inside the U.S. does not require a phone number.


----------



## otmopo3ok

Mmm, good news; can't wait for the results. I hope it is as flat as we all anticipate. Good Luck !!!


----------



## Sonnie

Well unfortunately it aint... it needs about the same correction as the CM-140. I've have measured and measured, but they all show me the same results. 

Green = ECM8000
Red = CM-140
Blue = CM-150


----------



## Sonnie

Upper range... best I could do for what I've got to work with...

Blue = ECM8000
Red = CM-140
Green = CM-150

Full resolution:










1/3 Smoothing:


----------



## Sonnie

I was gonna smooth out my sub response but when I went to load the filters with the Midi I got the "Midi output device not selected in Comm settings" and when I go to the Comm settings to select it, there is none available. Not sure what's up with that, it worked previously with the last version... I must not be doing something right.

I would like to smooth it out before we create any calibration files for the CM-140, but I'm too lazy to manually input the filters tonight.


----------



## guavatone

I browsed the 4 pages but I couldn't find the price you are selling the CM-140 and 150 for folks in the States?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilkka

Sonnie said:


> Well unfortunately it aint... it needs about the same correction as the CM-140. I've have measured and measured, but they all show me the same results.


That's a bummer.

What measuring range you are using with the CM-150? I suggest 50-100 dB C/FAST for normal measurements. I noticed that the AUTO range setting gives a little bit strange results.

Are you certain that you are not using ECM8000's calibration file with those SPL meters too by accident? You click the 'Clear Cal' button and then tick the 'C weighted SPL meter', right?

I checked my CM-150 clone again, and it was still within ~1 dB from 10 Hz and up. Maybe the Germans put some magic stuff in it? :R


----------



## Sonnie

Ilkka said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> What measuring range you are using with the CM-150? I suggest 50-100 dB C/FAST for normal measurements. I noticed that the AUTO range setting gives a little bit strange results.


Exactly... took be about 20 measurements to finally figure it out, but those were my exact settings. I couldn't even get a reading on SLOW, it kept clipping.



Ilkka said:


> Are you certain that you are not using ECM8000's calibration file with those SPL meters too by accident? You click the 'Clear Cal' button and then tick the 'C weighted SPL meter', right?


Absolutely, positively...100%!!! I did close to 100 measurements in about 2 hours before I posted the above. I tried several locations, including nearfield measurements... they were all identical to the above. I just posted the above because it's consistent with what I've posted for a while now.



Ilkka said:


> I checked my CM-150 clone again, and it was still within ~1 dB from 10 Hz and up. Maybe the Germans put some magic stuff in it? :R


No doubt it's magic! :yes:


----------



## nerdful1

I was interested in the cm-150 because of the backlighting, and rs232 features. 

However, I was also thinking of running my modified rs 33-2050 downtown to a local spl meter calibration lab.

Has anyone had their RS professionally charted and traceable to NIST?
I modified mine some time ago to correct the bass rolloff. 
I am debating :

1. Buy the CM-150 for the bells and whistles and consistancy with others here.

2. Spend the cm-150 money instead to cal the rs. I would have a true correction chart, and be traceable to NIST like the rest of my customer calibration equipment.

My main objective is offering some informal but accurate room correction and sub calibrations when doing a full fledged ISF calibration on a customer's HT.

My unit is the older 33-2050.

QC tag:
09A00
TEC

I will be using it with an Xitel phono to usb box to my laptop I use for ISF measurements.

In the meantime, I'll pm for a quote on the CM-150, maybe I'll do both of the above. Jim


----------



## Sonnie

I would probably just have the RS Meter calibrated if you can get it done for a reasonable price. Unless you just got some extra money... :spend:


----------



## brucek

> Are you certain that you are not using ECM8000's calibration file with those SPL meters too by accident? You click the 'Clear Cal' button and then tick the 'C weighted SPL meter', right?


I'm confused what results you're looking for with this test, Sonnie? What is it you're trying to establish?

The ECM8000 is a flat output microphone. When used without a calibration file in REW, it requires no C-Weight inverse compensation. Since it's not _perfectly_ flat, it does require a small amount of inverse compensation in the form of a calibration file to be used down to 10Hz.

The Galaxy microphones on the other hand, output a C-Weight response (not flat). An inverse C-Weight compensation is required in REW. If you discover that their output doesn't perfectly track a C-Weight response, then a substitute inverse calibration has to be created (much the same as the ECM except the values would be much larger).

So, when using the ECM8000 as a _flat reference standard_, you would measure with its calibration file in place. C-Weight box would be irrelevant since its influence is at the extremes of a calibration file, and the ECM calibration file extends from 10Hz to 46KHz.

Then when testing the comparison Galaxy (C-Weight output) microphones to establish initially if they track a perfect C-Weight output, you would check the C-Weight box. If the claim was true as to their perfect tracking of a C-Weight, then the resultant response would exactly match the ECM _reference_ response you first created. If they didn't match, then a re-measure of the Galaxy would be required without the C-Weight box checked and a calibration file created from the _difference_ between that reading and the ECM reference reading.

It would appear that the 140 and 150 are using the same element. That seems reasonable.....

If the response in the graph below was taken with no cal files and no C-weight checked, wouldn't the flat ECM mic enjoy a higher output at 10Hz than the C-weighted galaxy mics? Or is this graph with cal files etc?









-------

brucek


----------



## Ilkka

brucek said:


> If the response in the graph below was taken with no cal files and no C-weight checked, wouldn't the flat ECM mic enjoy a higher output at 10Hz than the C-weighted galaxy mics? Or is this graph with cal files etc?
> 
> brucek


Of course Sonnie used the cal file with the ECM8000. And of course the 'C weighted SPL meter' was ticked with both SPL meters. I just wanted to make sure he hadn't used the ECM8000 cal file with the SPL meters too by accident. I thought so because the SPL meters seemed to read high around the same amount the correction for the ECM8000 is. I forgot that the REW doesn't use both cal file and C weighting at the same time, so we can forget that.

But it seems that both SPL meters read a little bit high when using the standard C weighting compensation. Without it, the correction needed seems to be only a little bit more than what Sonnie's ECM8000 needs. For example at 10 Hz the SPL meters read around 7 dB high. At 10 Hz the standard C weighting compensation is 14.33 dB. So 7 dB - 14.33 dB = 7.33 dB. That's only 2 dB more than what Sonnie's ECM8000 needs (~5.34 dB @ 10 Hz).

Of course it would be nice if we could use the standard C weighting compensation with those Galaxy SPL meters, but if they all have the same frequency response (the major problem with RS meters), making a calibration file will do the trick. So IMO this situation isn't that bad.


----------



## Sonnie

> I'm confused what results you're looking for with this test, Sonnie? What is it you're trying to establish?


:scratch: If the meters need correction has been the question at hand during this entire process.

If you will remember and go back to this thread... oh starting about this post and forward, and read your own comments, I'm comparing the measurements in the way YOU taught me to. :bigsmile:

These were strictly for comparing and determining if the CM-150 was going to need any correction or not. This is not to create the .cal file. I'd actually like to smooth out my response a bit before doing that, not to mention check a few more mics, ultimately I will check all the ones I ship out.

When I do the measurements for the .cal file then I will uncheck the C-weighting and indeed the response will be slightly lower than the ECM8000 response at the lower end when traced.


----------



## Miron

I spoke to a local sound engineer earlier today and showed him this thread.
He simply pointed that all these low-cost toys simply need proper calibration file and that You can't rely on anything else. That's it! 

All in all, well done Sonnie, thanks. 
Miron (can't wait to get my 140-er)


----------



## JimLely

I have the RABOS system and an RS SPL meter. Is the meter in the RABOS system reliable enough to use as a standard for calibrating my RS 33-2050?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Geoff Gunnell

FWIW I'll share my decision tree on the CM-140 vs CM-150.

The CM-150 is exactly what I'd want for live-sound work:

A more durable mic 'snout'.
A protective carrying case.
Backlit display for 'lights down' and outside at night.
Mutisegment display for when I'm too impared to interpret numbers  
Feed to laptop display to look cool beside main board (requires additional cord and software).
Jack for external 9V supply so I can leave it set up as a static display above and not worry.

For residential sub/room/bass correction, however, none of the above are necessary, and considering one can get two 140's for the price of one 150, I'd say the 140 is the way to go. YMMV etc.


----------



## otmopo3ok

Geoff Gunnell,
Don't forget the tripod screw mount.
If I'm correct only CM-150 has a tripod mount - very handy feature.


----------



## Sonnie

JimLely said:


> I have the RABOS system and an RS SPL meter. Is the meter in the RABOS system reliable enough to use as a standard for calibrating my RS 33-2050?


I'm not familiar with the RABOS system. I highly doubt for the cost that it is going to be accurate below 30Hz. Just my opinion though.

I may offer an unprofessional calibration of the RS meters from 10Hz to 120Hz for those interested for a small fee, but I haven't decided yet.




Geoff Gunnell said:


> FWIW I'll share my decision tree on the CM-140 vs CM-150.
> 
> The CM-150 is exactly what I'd want for live-sound work:
> 
> A more durable mic 'snout'.
> A protective carrying case.
> Backlit display for 'lights down' and outside at night.
> Mutisegment display for when I'm too impared to interpret numbers
> Feed to laptop display to look cool beside main board (requires additional cord and software).
> Jack for external 9V supply so I can leave it set up as a static display above and not worry.
> 
> For residential sub/room/bass correction, however, none of the above are necessary, and considering one can get two 140's for the price of one 150, I'd say the 140 is the way to go. YMMV etc.


Good assessment... :T




otmopo3ok said:


> Geoff Gunnell,
> Don't forget the tripod screw mount.
> If I'm correct only CM-150 has a tripod mount - very handy feature.


Both units have this feature.


----------



## Sonnie

Miron said:


> I spoke to a local sound engineer earlier today and showed him this thread.
> He simply pointed that all these low-cost toys simply need proper calibration file and that You can't rely on anything else. That's it!
> 
> All in all, well done Sonnie, thanks.
> Miron (can't wait to get my 140-er)


Thanks Miron.


----------



## Geoff Gunnell

Sonnie said:


> . . .
> I may offer an unprofessional calibration of the RS meters from 10Hz to 120Hz for those interested for a small fee, but I haven't decided yet.
> . . .


It would benefit many if you would do this.
I wonder if folks like Kim don't do this because of fears of legal issues -- someone might try to use a 'calibrated' meter in a lawsuit against someone else for OSHA compliance etc., then sue you when the #'s were challenged.
I'd make everyone sign a disclaimer acknowleging that this is a 'relative' calibration only, not intended for any purpose other than 'hobby' audio use -- but given that, you may have a second income here... 

I'm glad to hear there is a tripod socket on the CM-140 -- going back to the .pdf 'Operation Manuals' on Galaxy's site, one is shown on the 150 but not the 140, something I had missed.
Not that epoxying a nut to the back of the CM-140, or wrapping a velcro strap around the 140 and the pan head of the tripod, would have been a big deal.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... it would definitely be for hobby, unprofessional, pure amateurish type thing. It would by no means be 100% accurate... for that you generally pay upwards of $100 for SPL meters and I'm thinking along the lines of $25 or so.


----------



## tweakophyte

Made it... just under the wire!

:bigsmile: 

Thanks Sonnie!


----------



## Sonnie

Yup... you were the last one!

All orders are now closed... if you missed out, I may do another run later on if I can get up at least an order of 12 units.

I will order the units in the morning and keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## nerdful1

Good luck with your cm-150s, I hope having my rs calibrated will give me peace of mind. I noted above that I modded it, but I did not do the high end mod. 
I will do that before I bring it to the cal lab. Also with the LF mod the meter pegs easily so I may put some protection on the meter.
This cal lab specializes in SPL meter calibration. I see the top end b&k and other fancy units on their benches.
At the end of the cal cycle, I may consider attaching another boom mounted mic element of better quality, or by then maybe I'll have a nice cm-150 too. Jim


----------



## Sonnie

To help save on shipping cost and round out the order, I will have 6 more CM-140's to sell. There's no deadline on these, they will be available until they are all sold.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> To help save on shipping cost and round out the order, I will have 6 more CM-140's to sell. There's no deadline on these, they will be available until they are all sold.


Sorry. I didn't read the whole thread, but would like one. Where do I send paypal?


----------



## peterchi

I would like to purchase one now. How much shipping to 2822 Yale Street, Vancouver, B.C. V5K 1C6?
I can pay by visa or paypal.

Thanks
Peter Chiew


----------



## Chrisbee

Sonnie

You have PM.


----------



## Revenoor

I have been perusing this for a while and thought I'd call around locally to see what a calibration on my RS would cost in Atlanta, GA. Thte company responded immediately from an on line inquiry to verify what I was asking for. The quote was $156.00 with a 3-5 day turn around. Thought I'd post this if anyone else was wondering.


----------



## Sonnie

Wow! :raped:


----------



## Revenoor

Sonnie said:


> Wow! :raped:


Exactly, ok now to the questions before you run out of toys. I recently bought the SMS-1 to go along with my new SVS PB-12/Plus 2 sub. My notebook is older than dirt and I don't trust it to boot most of the time so I'll drag down my PC with an internal Audigy 2 (don't remember the exact model but it has the drive bay option with mutliple input/outputs including SPDIF). My receiver that I use as a pre/pro, Denon AVR-4306 has manual eq capabilities and wanted a way to help the room as I add home made treatment and bass traps made from Owens 703 panels covered in the Guilford material. Would the AVR eq, RS spl, along with REW help me with the upper end and if the answer is yes then I assume I should try to get in line for your package deal if still available. Smack me if I am way off base here and hit the round file with the post....


----------



## Sonnie

I cannot answer as to exactly how accurate the RS meter is up high... I don't rightly recall. I plotted the Galaxy meters in this thread somewhere, so you could look at those to decide how accurate you think they would be. I rather it be your decision.

The AVR EQ can help some, how much I don't know.


----------



## Sonnie

All meters are gone!


----------



## nerdful1

I'll post the calibration curve to my RS when I get it back from the cal lab. I was thinking of taking it in next week. First I'll do the high freq mod. 
If I get a chance I'll try to ref the HF to another mic before mod, after mod, and after the professional cal chart. 
By the way, the modded bass response seems to go almost to DC  Jim


----------



## Sonnie

That would be super great if you could compare it to a mic that was flat to DC. 

Of course even with your cal file, it's hard to say exactly what meters could use it and which ones could not.


----------



## Geoff Gunnell

I'm thinking about sending my RS meter in for a professional calibration.

Who's good? Davis? REAS?

What do I ask for -- NIST? I don't need a certificate per se, but a cal data file at least from 10Hz to 300Hz (on out to 30kHz or 40kHz if its no big deal).

Jim, would you post a little more info about the RS mods you've done? Any how-to guides online?


----------



## Sonnie

West Caldwell Calibration Lab will probably do it for you. Call and talk with Felix.


----------



## Sonnie

All the meters arrived today and I have begun testing. So far the first 8 match up to my meter I ordered from online a couple of months ago.










Back to testing.


----------



## Ilkka

Sonnie said:


> All the meters arrived today and I have begun testing. So far the first 8 match up to my meter I ordered from online a couple of months ago.
> 
> Back to testing.


That is excellent news! :clap:


----------



## Sonnie

They are all the same.... haven't found one yet that is different. I believe we are good to go.

Please see this thread for CM-140 calibration info.


----------



## Sonnie

For those interested... 

I had intended on removing the unit from the packaging and shipping it in the bubble mailer with the battery installed. The On/Off button is very easy to trigger so I decided it would be best not to leave the battery in the units. Plus after a while I got tired of tearing the cellophane off the batteries so I just used my own for testing. I also decided to actually use the packaging to help protect the unit better. As you can see from the picture below... the one of the left is how it comes from the factory (except there is a manual and the battery is not an Energizer :huh... the one of the right is how it will be when you remove it from the package. While leaving it in the package helps to protect the units, it will not fit in the mailer, therefore I had to cut the top of the package off for it to fit. This will not effect the warranty should you ever need warranty. You do not even need to keep the packaging, as I suspect most of you would toss it anyway. I also turned the units over because I felt like the cardboard gave a little better protection for the front face than the plastic.


----------



## Guest

Sweet, I got my shipping confirmation.  Thanks Sonnie. Looks like i'll be having some fun this weekend. Do you suggest using the ECM8000 .cal file for now?


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... with the C-Weighting box in REW *un*checked. You'll be within a db or two of my ECM8000.


----------



## Chrisbee

Thanks, Sonnie. 

Left the USA already!

That was quick! :T


----------



## Guest

Just got my meter. Struck me that the output was a 1/8" jack. I was dumb and assumed it had a RCA out. duh. 

I noticed there are 3 scales. from low (32-80db), med (50-100), high (80-130). Should we be using the medium scale? what happens if we have a peak above 100db or a dip below 50db? 

Thanks!


----------



## nerdful1

Geoff, I'll get back here soon with mod info..out the door now, and maybe even too busy this week to get it to the cal lab. Jim


----------



## Ilkka

winggee said:


> Just got my meter. Struck me that the output was a 1/8" jack. I was dumb and assumed it had a RCA out. duh.


Yeah, it has a mini jack. Remember to use the left channel if you have a regular stereo jack.



> I noticed there are 3 scales. from low (32-80db), med (50-100), high (80-130). Should we be using the medium scale? what happens if we have a peak above 100db or a dip below 50db?
> 
> Thanks!


Always use the scale which max reading (for example 100 dB for the medium scale) stays above the max peak reading in your frequency response. Don't worry about the minimum reading, it will still read below it. So in a nutshell - always use the medium scale for normal FR measurements. If you are planning to go over 100 dB (for max SPL measurements), switch to high scale.


----------



## Geoff Gunnell

nerdful1 said:


> Geoff, I'll get back here soon with mod info..out the door now, and maybe even too busy this week to get it to the cal lab. Jim


Thanks Jim! No hurry here.
Events have a funny way of bunching up in time, don't they? :yes:


----------



## koiman

Sonnie,
Thanks I got my Cm-140 this AM
Lee:bigsmile:


----------



## otmopo3ok

Sonnie,
I'd like to thank you from the bottom of my heart for this great gem i just received.
I just did my first sub measurement and I have a horrible response curve.:raped: 
Now i gotta do a lot of thinking, some spending, and lots of tweaking. :T 
Life if good.


----------



## brucek

> and lots of tweaking


Probably best to wait until the calibration file for the CM140 is created.... 

brucek


----------



## Ilkka

brucek said:


> Probably best to wait until the calibration file for the CM140 is created....
> 
> brucek


If he is using the ecm8000 cal file, he will be almost dead on accurate down to 20 Hz. No need to wait for the final cal file.


----------



## otmopo3ok

Yes, I'm using ecm8000 cal file but even if i uncheck it the cm140 is pretty close by itself.
Plus i can't yet tweak anything since i still need to chose which BFD to buy.


----------



## Miron

Mine was delivered yesterday in our San Diego office (hope to get it soon over here) 
:T 

Can someone please clear up which calibration file to use? If it is ecm8000 which one? Thanks.


----------



## brucek

> Can someone please clear up which calibration file to use?


The calibration file for hasn't been created yet (it's coming). The file for the ECM8000 file will get you in the ballpark at least to 20hz.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Miron... see this thread!


----------



## RollsRoyce

Got my CM-140 yesterday. Thanks, Sonnie!

Just a question: I plan to use the ECM-8000 cal file, with the CM-140 itself set to C weighting. Will I want to turn on the C-weighting correction in REW as well? I've been using my ECM-8000 for measurement exclusively for months now, so going back to an SLP meter as the primary mic means having to retrain myself on setting things up.


----------



## Sonnie

Leave the C-Weighting box in REW unchecked while using the ECM cal file.

Keep in mind that the ECM cal file is most likely only good for the low end of the CM-140. I'm not so sure I trust it on the upper end.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter reading; Is this Right?*

I was going to measure how loud my PJ is. First, for reference, I tried to measure the ambient noise level in my house with the Galaxy cm-140. The resulting reading seems way too high. Is something wrong with the meter?

At night in a virtually silent room of my house the lowest the meter will read is 33 dBA. Meter is set to C-Weighting, Fast, 32-80 range. On A-weighting it reads 30.0-30.5 dBA. If I strain, I can just barely hear the slightest hum of my computer running in a room down the hall, so I guess that it isn't completely silent, but close.

Is this right? I would have thought that the reading should be well below 30 dBA.

Glenn


----------



## Chrisbee

Glenn

Use A weighting to measure noise. 

I'd use the Slow setting because the Fast setting picks on random bumps and knocks.

30dB(A) is incredibly quiet! 

The RS meter could never measure ambient noise unless there was music or the TV playing. 

Your meter sounds like fun. (still waiting for mine to clear Danish customs)


----------



## CoZZm0

Mine arrived at my door in Australia today. Once again, many thanks for putting this group buy together.


----------



## Chrisbee

A bright, sunny morning in Denmark brought my CM140 to the garden gate half an hour ago. 

*"Cough! Tap-tap! Is this microphone working?"

"My meter has his hat on, hip hip hip hooray!"

"My meter has his hat on and is coming out to play! Tra-la."* 

Thankyou, Sonnie.


----------



## PeteD

Hey ChrisBee:

I am very interested to see your raw curve with the CM-140. We both have the IB-15s and we were each using a radio shack meter with the same code. I suspect (and am hoping) that using the "new" RS meter corrections with our version of the meter was the problem with our lack of low end with our IBs...

Regards,
Pete


----------



## Chrisbee

PeteD said:


> Hey ChrisBee:
> 
> I am very interested to see your raw curve with the CM-140. We both have the IB-15s and we were each using a radio shack meter with the same code. I suspect (and am hoping) that using the "new" RS meter corrections with our version of the meter was the problem with our lack of low end with our IBs...
> 
> Regards,
> Pete


Good call, Pete. 
I'll try and get a trial run in tomorrow with the new toy.


----------



## PeteD

Thanks Chrisbee. I should have jumped on the group buy myself, but I have the belt tight right now.


----------



## Chrisbee

PeteD said:


> Thanks Chrisbee. I should have jumped on the group buy myself, but I have the belt tight right now.


Hi Pete

I don't want to start posting graphs in this thread so I'll start a new Galaxy 140 thread instead. 

Then those who have upgraded from the RS meters can show and tell.


----------



## pbc

Is it no longer possible to order the Galaxy CM-140 here? Those things are expensive in Toronto Canada. The only place I can find it has it "20% off on sale" for $160 CDN!!


----------



## Sonnie

We just did a one time group buy here. It's just too much trouble to buy, test, package and ship for no more profit than what's in it. Here's 3 to 4 shops offering it for $99. One of those may ship to Canada.


----------



## anidabi

Seems that my opera is blocking some pictures!


----------



## Fred33

So is the offer still going on? I apologize, but I just founfd the thread and a newbie.


----------



## brucek

> So is the offer still going on?


No, sorry. 

brucek


----------



## pbc

Sonnie,

Out of curiousity, were any of hte units measured way far off from your ECM-8000 or were they all pretty similar? Just ordered one ...

Tx


----------



## Sonnie

They were spot on... every one. :T


----------



## Doctor X

Are there any shops selling the Galaxy CM140 internationally ($99 for the unit) ? I don't mind paying a slight shipping fee but the $99 is a very good price.

I live in South Africa and I've noticed some online shops don't ship internationally. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie

Look for the Voltcraft model that is similar to the CM-140. Unfortunately I'm not sure of the model number, but they will look identical.


----------



## Doctor X

Sonnie, I would be more comfortable to buy the exact model CM140 than buying a similar SPL meter that looks the same. Know of any online shops that ship internationally and have a good price ?


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately I do not know of any shops that ship internationally, but the Voltcraft is the exact same meter if you can find one. Ilkka owns one and posted some measurement graphs somewhere in these threads that show its accuracy.


----------



## Doctor X

Thanks Sonnie.

--Regards,


----------



## boyce

You can try Amazon dot com, but they sell it for $129.


----------



## Doctor X

Thanks ! Pity about that extra charge but it's alright I guess. Thanks again.

--Regards,


----------



## Doctor X

Amazon doesn't ship internationally either.  Disappointing.

Another site I found _does_ ship internationally but I have to spend upwards of $500.00. That is ridiculous.

--Regards,


----------



## eugovector

Try musiciansfriend.com You'll need to call to place your order.


----------



## Doctor X

Can I not email them ? I live in South Africa. Making a phone call is not an option I think. 

--Regards,


----------



## Doctor X

I looked at their site. Nice. I realize now what you were saying about calling them to place the order. Problem is that phone calls to other countries are really, really expensive. 

--Regards,


----------



## eugovector

Skype


----------



## Doctor X

Skype ? Sorry, I don't understand.

--Regards,


----------



## Doctor X

Also, what's strange is that the Galaxy CM-140 scored a 2.5 star compared to the CM-130 and 150 which both scored 4 stars.

Why would the CM-140 fair worse ? 

--Regards,


----------



## Sonnie

I wouldn't worry about how many stars it got... it works and works well for what we are doing. The 130 won't work and the 150 is over twice as much and does no better... I've tested all of them.

Skype... do a search for Skype and download it, read up on it. It will allow you to talk over the Internet using your mic and headphone/earplug.


----------



## Doctor X

Sorry, I reached my internet cap so I couldn't reply. Just wanted to know, does the musiciansfriend.com site have skype compatible phone numbers ? 

Thanks.

--Regards,


----------



## Doctor X

I had a one on one discussion online with technical support and the guys from "musician's friend" do not ship internationally at this time. So I'm back to square one again. 

Are there any other sites that ship this item (CM140 Galaxy) internationally ?

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector

Contact Galaxy directly.


----------



## Doctor X

I just emailed them. Hopefully they'll have some better news. Why is it so difficult to get this SPL meter shipped to my location ?

--Regards,


----------



## Doctor X

Emailed Galaxy and no reply whatsoever. It keeps getting better and better. 

--Regards,


----------



## Chrisbee

Vaughan, you have a PM. (forum Private Messages)

Check at top right of the Forum Page.


----------



## shadowlight

Sonnie,

Are you still selling CM-140? If yes, how do I go about getting in touch with you.


----------



## Sonnie

Nope... I am referring U.S. members to Musicians Friend... I believe they have the lowest prices.


----------



## shadowlight

Sonnie said:


> Nope... I am referring U.S. members to Musicians Friend... I believe they have the lowest prices.


Thanks, will reach out to Muscians Friend.


----------



## Dent

Sonnie said:


> Upper range... best I could do for what I've got to work with...
> 
> Blue = ECM8000
> Red = CM-140
> Green = CM-150
> 
> Full resolution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 Smoothing:


Sonnie,

It looks like if you lined up the traces, the Galaxy meters and your calibrated ECM8000 would match up fairly close in the frequencies from 200 Hz to 20000 Hz. I assumed when you did these measurements at this point in time that the C-Weighting check box in REW was off (or was it on)? Do you have a graph with the Galaxy meters and the ECM8000 from 0 to 20000 Hz with the C-Weighting checked on in REW?


----------



## Warpdrv

I'm in for one of those Sonnie... Appreciate the offer and PM sent... Now I can setup my Laptop for testing with REW.


----------



## telsat

Good day Sonnie

Are you still able to ship overseas the Galaxy CM-140 and if so could you email me privately with the price please?

Thanks


----------



## NEO Dan

Hi Sonnie, 
can I have info on how to purchase the CM-140 my email is: [email protected]

thanks
Dan


----------



## brucek

This offer ended long, long ago.

We recommend Musicians Friend for the CM-140.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I suppose we need to close this thread.


----------

